# For those who like 3D shoots



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey guys! Sandy Creek Archery Club will be having our first shoot Sunday April 29th. It will be a 30 target course. It has a lot of tree canopys, so expect to see a few shots that you may run across in a hunting situation. If anybody is interested or has any questions pm me. GPS address 4665 County Road 265 Ganado Tx


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

How many shooters did y'all have? How many divisions and who were the winners in each division?


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

we had about 46 people show up. One of the guys from the Tejas club posted a thread on texas bowhunter about the shoot and he gave us a big thumbs up. My dad also posted up the results for the classes on texas bowhunter also. I know i took first in the Bowhunter division. I believe we had about 5 divisions. This was just our first shoot and we are looking at things that we can do to improve bc there is always something you can improve on.


----------



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

I live in La Porte and do they have any ranges near me that might put on events such as this?


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Green Guppy said:


> I live in La Porte and do they have any ranges near me that might put on events such as this?


Saltgrass Archery Range shoots on the last Sunday of the month. It's a great shoot ran by great people!!!


----------

